# First try making traps.



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

I finally found the time to try building some corner traps to see what I can do to tame the issues with my room.

So far I have only build a pair for one corner but I thought I would share them and post the REW file if anyone one would like to take a look.

The traps are made with fluffy insulation and are 20x20x48 and stack up to 96" tall.

Any thoughts I know I need a lot more and this was just a sweep with the subs for now and once I get the bass fixed I am going to start working on the rest of the system.
View attachment Traps 1.mdat


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Most people usually use ridgid insulation when building bass traps, I don't think you'll get the absortion you need with the fluffy insulation. Do you have access to ridgid insulation?


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes I can get it. If you use low gas flow fluffy however you can also get good traps from what I have seen also. The trick is going thick with it which is why I used 20" of it. This was just one corner and it looks like it did help some. My room is not ideal in any way and needs a lot of work. Look at the huge peek that starts around 45hz not a good thing at all.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

Never tried post a Image but this may help you see things better.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

You know, I'm hoping I never get too old to learn something new, especially in HT. So I'm all ears with this "low gas fluffy insulation." Can you tell me more about it? Maybe post a link to some data like coefficients of absorbtion & cost. Were you able to read any credible reviews? It's alway nice to learn something new. Thanks.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

I will post more info soon but read here. http://www.gearslutz.com/board/bass...-nasa-lf-absorption-gas-flow-resistivity.html


----------

